# amano shrimp vs crystal shrimp



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Im new to raising shrimp and i have been looking around to get some shrimp for my 10g tank. i notice amano shrimps are quite popular but i do not understand why. It seems like the most hardy and prettiest shrimp is the crystal red shrimp (plzz correct me if im wrong).

so the question is, why are the amano shrimp soo popular? why amano and not the ghost shrimp?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Most who have amano shrimp keep them for algae cleanup, not for looks as you would keep CRS for


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

and ghost shrimp dont eat algae as well. and CRS can be very expensive in comparison to amano.
cherry shrimp however, are great algae eaters too. i have both cherry and amano shrimp in my tank


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i see. any crystal shrimp breeders here? i would like to get a few down the road one day.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

also amano's have more character, they run the show in peaceful tanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> also amano's have more character, they run the show in peaceful tanks


They sure do, I remember them stealing my CRS's wafers, they went ahead and stole it from them.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

would amanos cherries crystals or ghosts interbreed with eachother?

just curious.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

see here - http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/shrimp-compatibility-chart-6719/


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

amanos eggs require brackish water to hatch, so probably not them...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

effox said:


> They sure do, I remember them stealing my CRS's wafers, they went ahead and stole it from them.


They battle the bristlenose in my tank for food, everything else just gives up and lets them eat.

as for ghost shrimp, i've read they can be agressive, where amanos are more playful and generally only food related antics


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

amanos..very hardy..handy and fun to watch. plus they grow big haha...so some fishes wouldn't make a snack outta them


----------

